
You probably know to ask yourself, “What do I want?” Here’s a better question - vincentchan
http://qz.com/584874/you-probably-know-to-ask-yourself-what-do-i-want-heres-a-way-better-question/
======
kintamanimatt
This is probably one of the smartest questions I've come across in a while,
and emphasizes a perspective I've never really thought of before.

------
defenestration
To facilitate the discussion, the better question according to the article is:
"What pain do you want in your life? What are you willing to struggle for?
Because that seems to be a greater determinant of how our lives turn out."

